# Stomach noise below belly button by pushing it.



## Kaspar Taylor

Hello there i got a question and i hope i will get some answers please!!

My names Kaspars im 19yo i got the problem with my stomach now around 5 months already on the right side of the stomach below belly button it makes realy weird and loud noises when i push on it while i dont touch it its fine it feels like something get it full and i need to push it out by presing the right side can someone help and tell me why and how to treat that stuff it gets really anoying and it feels like theres no happiness in world for those past 5 months!!! PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Kaspar Taylor

Also i wanted to add that i have had no pain at all all this time so all that makes it even more weird...


----------



## Kaspar Taylor

anyone please?


----------



## Emilyroselily

Sounds like nothing to worry about! I often lie on my tummy and it hurts for about ten minutes but after my tummy feels better. I think it may be gas


----------



## crw1988

I have a terrible-gurgling sound when I press on my lower abdomen too. It most likely is a build up of gas. Have you noticed it after particular foods or is it constant?


----------



## kals

get beano


----------

